# South Lake Tahoe casinos?



## sammy (Aug 13, 2007)

Know of any with low minimums on craps and roulette?  

I am way too unlucky for those $25 and even $10 minimums!  

Any Roulettes without the double zero?  

Any other suggested casinos and why?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2007)

Take a bus to Downtown Reno


----------



## jancpa (Aug 13, 2007)

Try Bill's next door to Harrahs.  There are only five casinos at south shore.  Bill's is supposed to be entirely smoke free.


----------



## sammy (Aug 13, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Take a bus to Downtown Reno



Which are you recommending in Reno?  

Any inexpensive place in Reno you suggest for 1 night -- for 4 people?


----------



## fnewman (Aug 14, 2007)

Bill's will be pretty dead during the week (at least) but that's ok if you like playing by yourself.  Otherwise, the table minimums at Harrah's are pretty reasonable - some $5 blackjack as I recall from a recent trip.  However, that is during the week only - they jack up the minimums when the crowds start arriving on the weekends.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 14, 2007)

fnewman said:


> Bill's will be pretty dead during the week (at least) but that's ok if you like playing by yourself.  Otherwise, the table minimums at Harrah's are pretty reasonable - some $5 blackjack as I recall from a recent trip.  However, that is during the week only - they jack up the minimums when the crowds start arriving on the weekends.



 Fnewman, they jack the minimums when it gets close to five pm or the clubs start filling up!  Cheaper tables only during mornings and early afternoons during the week! 

 I think Bill's is dead most times! I think it is owned by Harrah's along with Harvey's so now there is only one left there not owned by Harrah's!

 Can not remember the names but if you go to Reno and walk across the street from Harrah's Reno there are cheaper casino's to gamble at!

 My wife and I walked over to another after spending couple days staying and losing at Harrah's and we both won some money.

 We spent about a hour and walked out with over $1600 which paid for our trip. 

 It was nice because we found quarter poker with great view of the Keno so I could play both games at same time! Also did well at blackjack table too!


----------



## fnewman (Aug 15, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Fnewman, they jack the minimums when it gets close to five pm or the clubs start filling up!  Cheaper tables only during mornings and early afternoons during the week!


Perhaps the week we were there was just a slow period (right after the ski season) but I am certain that I did not see blackjack table limits as high on week nights as I did on the weekend.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2007)

*Lakeside Inn*

Our favorite place is Lakeside Inn right on 50 on the other side of the golf course (at the intersection of 50 and Kingsbury grade.)  In addition to lower table minimums, it is a great place to eat and drink.  They are famous for their $10.50 prime rib dinner and their Mexican restaurant is quite good.  All drinks are $2 all the time.  

It is the winner of more "Best of Tahoe," votes than any other business in Tahoe and it's probably the locals favorite casino.  

Be sure you sign up for a players card - you get some freebies and a free breakfast every other month if you are 50 and over.

Now that Bill's is smoke free we like it too.  It has been fairly busy the times we were in there although, it seems to appeal to the younger crowd, based on the loud music.

I vote no on going to Reno - it's just ugly.


----------



## Barbi711 (Sep 3, 2007)

*casinos*

There are some with lower minimums: Horizon, Lakeside, MountBleu, Bills have them most of the time. Harrahs and Harveys are almost always high,but even they drop the minimums early in the mornings during week days. (Harveys has the best free drinks though).We spend a lot of time at South Lake Tahoe and just returned about 10 days ago.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, Bill's is a Harrah's property.


----------



## sammy (Sep 6, 2007)

Didn't have any luck this year, but we ended up spending most of our time in Horizons.  They had one .50 roulette table and a number of poker, blackjack, craps tables with $5 minimums.


----------

